# WANTED -Smiths PRS29a or Speedbird



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

View Advert


*WANTED -Smiths PRS29a or Speedbird*

Hello All,

I'm after either a Smiths PRS29a or Speedbird watch.

Working condition, ideally a recent service but anything considered along with a promise to love it dearly..

J




*Advertiser*




JimboJames1972



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

